# random thoughts



## Filphfio (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought: These chips taste like dirt (after eating first lays classic chip )

Where: Sitting at my desk at work.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought: I hope I don't get laid off this afternoon!  

Where: Sitting at my desk at work.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 27, 2009)

lol!! dave join me, im laid off to. Construction took a huge fall this past 6-8 months. There are over 700 carpenters in my union on the out of work list in San Diego.


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 27, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> lol!! dave join me, im laid off to. Construction took a huge fall this past 6-8 months. There are over 700 carpenters in my union on the out of work list in San Diego.



Me too =(

Thought: Hire me! Someone!

Where: Sitting on my couch being a sloth from being out of work so long.


----------



## Filphfio (Feb 27, 2009)

thought: hour and a half till i get outa work

where: still at my desk.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought: I didn't get laid off today. I'm not as happy as I thought I would be.

Where: At my computer at home.


----------



## Filphfio (Feb 27, 2009)

T: HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND!

W: OUT THE DOOR~!


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought: I really need to get a job so I can get a Tegu....Wait, I should have a job either way.

Where: On my a** at home.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 27, 2009)

I should name my tegu coffee... Then Bobby would have to give me sugar and cream! (PLEASE!!!) :chin

where: sitting on the floor in my room. :shock:


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> I should name my tegu coffee... Then Bobby would have to give me sugar and cream! (PLEASE!!!) :chin
> 
> where: sitting on the floor in my room. :shock:


Good one!! :app


----------



## Beasty (Feb 27, 2009)

~Deep thoughts by Jack Handy~

Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??I hope some animal never bores a hole in my head and lays its eggs in my brain, because later you might think you're having a good idea but it's just eggs hatching.Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â

:crazy


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought: I should keep Sugar and Cream to make more Sugars and Creams. :chin :lol:


----------



## Filphfio (Feb 28, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Thought: I should keep Sugar and Cream to make more Sugars and Creams. :chin :lol:


 
I hope you were at least at a computer otherwise this thought wouldn't have transpired 


are you OK Bobby?


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 3, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> lol!! dave join me, im laid off to. Construction took a huge fall this past 6-8 months. There are over 700 carpenters in my union on the out of work list in San Diego.




700 people is a bunch. I'm a member of the IBEW here in OKC and work has slowed down, but we sure don't have that many on the books. Hope things pick up soon for you, bro.


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL, Same here Red Same here, My brother is IBEW in San Diego hes hit and miss as far as work goes


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 4, 2009)

that sux, hope things pick up man.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Mar 4, 2009)

Thought: I Hope my smaller tegu is a female...*prays*

Where: At my desk on the computer with the tegu on my shoulder.


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 4, 2009)

THOUGHT: i wish my tegu would wake up
WHERE: standing in front of his/her cage wondering if i really did buy a tegu in oct?


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 4, 2009)

Thought: I REALLY should be going to bed!!!! 5am comes early.

Where: In front of my computer with a half asleep male Blue Tegu on my shoulder.


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Thought: i really want a tegu, i wish my parents would let me get one.

Where: laying in bed about to get off the computer and go to sleep.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Mar 5, 2009)

Random thought: How can a dead person cause so much stress in my life?

Where: Sitting at my computer at 4m during what has become a regular bout of insomnia.


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 6, 2009)

Random Thought: When am I going to get this call about the delivery of Lucky's new enclosure that's supposed to arrive today....argh...anticipation....killing me.

Where: Here and there, cleaning, typing, and what not.


----------



## Filphfio (Mar 6, 2009)

thought: doing shots isnt good when you have work the next morning

where: pretending to work


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 10, 2009)

Though: I think I'm going to die of boredom

Where: also pretending to work


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 10, 2009)

Thought: How can I keep the stupid dog from peeing through my screen porch from the outside?

Where: Outside on my screen porch on a beautiful day, feeding tegus and smelling dog urine. Then grumbling as I hose down porch and clean with Lysol.


----------

